# Academic Prerequisites for RMC



## jack3d17 (25 May 2012)

I was given an ACADEMIC ADMISSIONS QUESTIONNAIRE from my recruiter. As I was filling it out I came across the section where you fill in the trades you would like to pursue if available. I know what trades I want, but I went to the forces site to see what Degrees the trades require. Ill cut to the chase, on the RMC website it  doesn't really clarify what high school courses you need to have to qualify for an arts degree other than ENG 4u. It does say Math but there are three math courses at my school and im assuming I dont have to take all of them to qualify for the program. If anybody knows what Math they would like you to have, or if there are any programs that do not require math at all please let me know. Im in grade 11, so I can still switch and take a math next year, because at the moment I dont have math course for my grade 12 year.


----------



## Alex.Landry (27 May 2012)

What degree specifically are you looking for and what trades are you planning on applying for?

-Alex


----------



## jack3d17 (27 May 2012)

Well theres not a certain one, id take any of the following three if available upon me applying: Military and Strategic Studies, Psychology or history. The Trades I would want are: Military Police Officer, Intelligence Officer or Signals Officer


----------



## Alex.Landry (27 May 2012)

Well then I suggest you take history courses and a lot of political type sciences as well as social studies for those degrees.

As for the trades, MPO and IO usually have less than 5 applicants accepted per year whereas there are anywhere from 15 to 30 incoming SOs per year due to demand of the trade and civilian equivalents.


----------



## opp550 (27 May 2012)

You cannot do signal officer with an arts degree, as it requires  either a bachelors of science or engineering.


----------



## Alex.Landry (27 May 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that my friend!


----------



## opp550 (27 May 2012)

You are welcome


----------



## RMCMum (28 May 2012)

You will be required in first year (at RMC) to do a math course as well as calculus.  I also believe in second and third year you are required to do at least one science course, be it physics or chemistry.  And this is just for an Arts degree, obviously other degrees would require more sciences and math.


----------



## MKos (1 Jun 2012)

Here is the RMC Interactive module that was easily accessible a while back,

luckily I had it bookmarked, have a look through, go to Academics, and click on career options, there you can click on a degree, or specifically a program and see what Officer careers you can pursue with that degree.

I'm sure they have probably updated some things since this was done, even though it is fairly recent, best to talk with you recruiter if you have more questions.

http://www.forces.ca/interactive/rmc/kingston/index.html


Hope this helps,



M


----------

